# iTunes 11.1.3 not updating apps and more...



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is a problem that just started about a month ago. (I'm in Afghanistan so downloading anything as a fix is not really an option)

When I open iTunes on my MBP and click on apps, it no longer has the option to update apps.

To make matters worse, whenever I connect my iPhone 5 or iPad 2 to my mac, open up iTunes and click on the device icon on the left side, it only has the option to "Check for Update" or "Restore iPhone...". The tabs that allow you to view whats on the device (from iTunes) are not there.

I've performed a couple of differently phrased google searches but have not found a solution. I am about to fly home and I wanted to copy some videos to my iPad but I can't. Any and all help will be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

So here is a little more details on the symptoms................it appears to be acting like there is a conflict somewhere in iTunes on my MBP in authenticating that these iOS devices are in my possession and not stolen.

My iMac syncs them just fine. Here is a link to a keynote I just did on this issue.






Any smart help would be greatly appreciated. I'm about to delete my music folder and uninstall/reinstall iTunes.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Might be a good first step to open */Applications/Utilities/Console* and look at the log messages when you start iTunes and when you connect the devices.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you can't download anything, then you can't update Apps, right?


----------



## sagarthework (Jul 27, 2007)

If you are using Mavericks you can only update app and sync using icloud.


----------

